# Announcing a product built on FreeBSD



## perkypork (Apr 16, 2016)

The company I co-founded has created a product built on FreeBSD which we are going to make open source. We are looking to release it late next week. Before announcing the product, I wanted to find out if there are any rules or requirements we should adhere to.


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 16, 2016)

Of course the licenses must be adhered too.  Also, 





			
				Forum Footnote said:
			
		

> The mark FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation and is used by The FreeBSD Project with the permission of The FreeBSD Foundation.


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 16, 2016)

Keep us posted. I feel like a kid waiting for Santa!


----------



## PacketMan (Apr 26, 2016)

Is this the new product you are referring to?

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/56016/


----------



## perkypork (Apr 29, 2016)

PacketMan said:


> Is this the new product you are referring to?
> 
> https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/56016/


Yes it is.


----------

